# Reconciliation



## vict0ria_b (Mar 10, 2011)

Oops! Accidentally posted this in the "considering" section. Figured anyone who is actually living the nightmare will get more use from it.  STAY STRONG

Hi Everyone:

Some of you may remember me, most of you most likely won't. I only posted a few times, but I did spend a lot of time on here reading everyone's stories, and trying to write down/ take notes on all the advice I could possibly find.

If any of you would like to know my story I went back and found my first post.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/22873-i-just-need-hear-people-my-situation.html


In the next couple of days I will post my full reconciliation story in the reconciliation sections of the site. It is going to take me a day or two because I would also like to post books I read, great post from this site, and other great sites I found while going through the worst 60 days of my life. Yes, it was exactly 60 days that I had to live with the reality that I may or may not be getting a divorce.

I know some of you have been going through this for much, much longer and my heart feels for you so deeply.

I am not trying to act like I have all the answers, but I do want to post what helped me. I spent those 60 days consumed with trying to figure out how to make things work when I had someone screaming at me that they did not want me anymore and they did not want our marriage anymore.

I just want everyone in here to know that it is possible to make it work if they are telling you it can't. Sadly, and I hate to write this I know it will not work for everyone but all I am saying is don't go down without a fight if your marriage is TRULY TRULY TRULY what you want.


----------



## BluePink (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you for posting this. I think all of us harbor hope beneath our hurt and anger, even to the end and sometimes beyond. It's never easy to be rejected, especially by the one person we thought loved us unconditionally.

I hope you and your H never have to go through anything this intense and painful ever again!


----------



## vict0ria_b (Mar 10, 2011)

BluePink, 

When I would read other members "R" stories I would feel happiness and anger/jealousy at the same exact time. I just want you to know that is is OK to still hope. It is OK still try after you have been rejected. NO does not always mean that it is over

You have to go about things the right way, but its not really not over till the papers are filed, and MAYBE it's not even over at then. 

Thank you. While I do hope we never have to do this again, truth is.. I wouldn't change a thing. I think in the end we will all feel that way no matter what the outcome is. Everything happens for a reason.


----------

